# Custody



## endothermic (Mar 8, 2012)

All, I hope this is the right forum but gong through divorce right now and looking to set up a custody schedule. I'd like to set up a 50/50 schedule and the week on, week off was suggested by the STB ex-wife. Initially, I thought to set up every other weekend and a couple of days in the week, but I'm advised that a lot of transitions are not exactly healthy. I'm not excited about not seeing my 5 yr old son for a week at a time and thought I'd ask what others have for schedules and what might be the least painful. What schedules do you have and what would you change about them as your children grow... Many thanks in advance.


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

There are different recommendations for schedules depending on the age of the children.

Mine are 6 and 4.

We were doing a 1 and 1 rotation .. the kids seemed okay.

The thing was, my ex didn't ever come to see them mid week (on a Wed for example) .. she would just come on the Sun and pick em up. *shrug*

Because of my work schedule (I was off for 3 months) we will have to do a 2 week rotation. When I don't have the kids I will be working until midnight .. unable to see them the entire week.

The ex doesn't want to switch weekends between the 2 week blocks (doesn't want .. all that 'travel' aka lazy) I will only be able to see them Sunday nights for a couple hours.

I also plan on calling them Tue and Thur when I'm on my lunch break (730pm).

Also, technically I can go see my son at his daycare during the daytime. Don't care of the daycare doesn't like it .. I will go see my kids when I can.

She will take them for a couple hours every Wed when I have them.

Mind you, we just started the 2 week rotation this week. I got the first 2 weeks, she has yet to get them for a full 2 weeks (plus, she doesn't care, she's too happy with her new apartment).

It's not easy, the kids are bouncing off the walls at times lol.




There is also 2,2,3 rotation. So lets say..

Mom = Mon, Tue
Dad = Wed, Thur
Mom = Fri, Sat, Sun

then it switches

Dad = Mon, Tue
Mom = Wed, Thur
Dad = Fri, Sat, Sun

Now, the courts do prefer this type of rotation for younger kids in my area (in Canada).


We have not gone the legal route in regards to anything yet, so I do not know what will happen in the long run in regards to the children and the rotation.

I though, refuse (and I have put my foot down several times already) to not have my children 50% of the time.

There is absolutely NO reason to take them away from me, especially on the grounds of a 2 week rotation.

To tell me that they would be better off at one parents house 100% of the time with the other only seeing them here and there .. compared to doing it 2 week rotations .. can suck my left nut and tickle the right while humming humpty dumpty. (as you can tell, this is my biggest concern with the divorce).


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

I also suggested to the ex that we switch the weeks through the daycare. She drops them off on her Fri morning and I pick them up Fri afterwards .. but she doesn't want to do that.

Instead, I have to see her on the Sunday swap.


----------

